# _.-`-._ EVERY WHEEL MANUFACTURER WEBSITE LINK EVER _.-``-._



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

-------------------------------------------
5zigen
ADR 
Advan
AEZ
Akuza
Something...
Alesso
ALT [/URL]
American Racing
Antera
Arbet
Arceo
arelli Arelli
Arospeed 
ASA
ATA
ATS
Axis
Azev
Baccarat
Bazp
BBS
Binno
Bling Image
Borbet 
Boyd Coddington
 Boze
 Brock
 Budnik
 BWA
 Carre
Centerline 
CMS Cms
Compomotive 
 Cragar
Daat
Dare Motorsport 
Dare World 
Davin 
http://www.detata.com Detata
Diablo 
Dial 
DOA 
Driv 
Emo
Enkei 
Epic
Erotica
Exel
Feracci
Ferretti Focal
Fondmetal Fondmetal
Foose Design
Forgeline
Fox Premier
Giovanna
Genx 
Giovanna
HRE
Intra 
Intro Forged 
http://www.ionalloy.com Ion
Jesse James 
Kahn 
Kaizer 
Kaotik 
Katana 
Kinesis
KMC 
Konig 
Kronix 
Kruz 
Laced 
Lenso 
Lexani 
Lezaro 
Lorenzo 
Mae 
Maido 
Maxx 
Maxxim 
Maya 
MF Sport
http://www.millemiglia.it Mille Miglia
http://www.mimwheels.com Mim
http://www.mizatiwheels.com Mizati
http://www.mkwheel.com MKW
http://www.momo.it">Momo
[URL]http://www.monderawheels.com Mondera
http://www.motegiracing.com Motegi Racing
http://www.msrwheels.com Msr
http://www.mvr-racing.de MVR
http://www.nakayama.us Nakayama Racing Sports
http://www.neeper.com Neeper
http://www.nichealloys.com Niche
http://www.nitzaalloys.com Nitza
http://www.oasiswheels.com Oasis
http://www.ozracing.com Oz Racing
http://www.pantherwheel.com Panther
http://www.paradymealloys.com Paradyme
http://www.picassowheels.com Picasso
http://www.pcw.co.id Pcw
http://www.polowheel.com PoloPrimax
http://www.procar-wheels.ch Procar
http://www.qtalloys.com/html/index.asp QT (Quantum Tek)
http://www.silverline-raceline.co.uk Raceline
http://www.rhc.co.za/ Racing Hart
http://www.radius-autotech.com Radius
http://www.rayswheels.co.jp Rays
http://www.regamaster.com RegaMaster
http://www.rh-alurad.de RH
http://www.rial.de Rial
http://www.rohwheels.com Roh
http://www.rotawheels.com Rota
http://www.rozziwheels.com RozziSacchi
http://www.german-wheels.com Schmidt
http://www.sendelwheel.com Sendel
http://www.shaper-wheels.de Shaper
http://www.sinisterwheel.com Sinister
http://www.speedstar.co.jp Speed Star
http://www.speedlinecorse.co.uk Speedline
http://www.speedywheels.com Speedy
http://www.spin-tek.com Spintek
http://www.sportmetal.com Sport Metal
http://www.sportruxwheels.com Sportrux
http://www.sporzawheels.com Sporza
http://www.stradawheels.com Strada
http://www.superlite-wheels.com Superlite
http://www.teamdynamicsracing.com Team Dynamics
http://www.mimwheels.com Technomagnesio
http://www.tekno.it Tekno
http://www.tenzoracingsports.com Tenzo R
http://www.tezzenwheels.com Tezzen
http://www.tramont.fr Tramont
http://www.tswnet.com TSW
http://www.valbrem.it Valbrem
http://www.veloxperformance.com Velox
http://www.visionwheel.com Vision
http://www.weldracing.com Weld Racing
http://www.work-wheels.co.jp Work
http://www.x20wheels.com X20
http://www.zenetti.com Zenetti
http://www.zinikwheels.com Zinik
Mc Gard - Wheel Locks 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Merry Christmas Everybody








-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_Modified by osbornsm at 3:57 PM 3-17-2005_


----------



## Kaleb (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah but how can I find a distributor to NZ?


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: _.-`-._ EVERY WHEEL MANUFACTURER WEBSITE LINK EVER _.-``-._ (osbornsm)*

You forgot:
http://www.neez.co.jp - Neez wheels
http://www.fikse.com - Fikse wheels
http://www.championmotorsport.com - Champion Motorsport
And if you really wanted to get anal (considering this is the "every wheel manufacturer" thread







), what about other car tuner wheel manufacturers (Brabus, Carlsson, AC Schnitzer, Alpina, Hartge, Nismo, Mugen, etc.)?















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice list.


----------



## VWPal (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: _.-`-._ EVERY WHEEL MANUFACTURER WEBSITE LINK EVER _.-``-._ (osbornsm)*

The link for Mille Miglia should be http://www.millemigliawheels.com/it/index.html The one listed is actually the race website(history etc...)


----------



## VWPal (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: _.-`-._ EVERY WHEEL MANUFACTURER WEBSITE LINK EVER _.-``-._ (VWPal)*

Ronal:http://www.ronalusa.com


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: _.-`-._ EVERY WHEEL MANUFACTURER WEBSITE LINK EVER _.-``-._ (VWPal)*

You bunch of smarta$$es how bout a thank you


----------



## Thecleaner (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: _.-`-._ EVERY WHEEL MANUFACTURER WEBSITE LINK EVER _.-``-._ (osbornsm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osbornsm* »_You bunch of smarta$$es how bout a thank you










Exactly what I was thinking!! THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!
This will prove to be very helpful.


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: _.-`-._ EVERY WHEEL MANUFACTURER WEBSITE LINK EVER _.-``-._ (dacanayvw2nv)*

Where's Image wheels?








And the link to Mille Miglia is wrong, this is the website: http://www.millemiglia.co.uk/


_Modified by Der Kommissar at 3:24 PM 1-26-2005_


----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: _.-`-._ EVERY WHEEL MANUFACTURER WEBSITE LINK EVER _.-``-._ (Der Kommissar)*

what about WRD????


----------



## jpop (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: _.-`-._ EVERY WHEEL MANUFACTURER WEBSITE LINK EVER _.-``-._ (osbornsm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osbornsm* »_You bunch of smarta$$es how bout a thank you









Thank you. However, you might want to change the title thread to "Most wheel manufacturers website link ever", and be open to further additions/suggestions to your list w/o getting







, and calling others smarta$$es. Here are some others - Angstrom, DP Engineering, Keskin, Racing Hart, soon to be Neuspeed, and try this link as it can give you many others http://www.wheelweights.net/.


----------

